

The Admin. Office of the U.S. Courts Just Deleted Decades of Cases from PACER - thinkcomp
https://www.pacer.gov/announcements/general/webpacer.html

======
MaysonL
See also [0],"PACER, RECAP, AND THE MOVEMENT TO FREE AMERICAN CASE LAW", with
memories of Aaron Swartz.

[0][http://blog.law.cornell.edu/voxpop/2011/02/03/pacer-recap-
an...](http://blog.law.cornell.edu/voxpop/2011/02/03/pacer-recap-and-the-
movement-to-free-american-case-law/)

------
MWil
this is bonkers!

